# Bear With me (newbie)..



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

deleted since i thought it was too whiney


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

I know what you mean. I am so sick of canceling plans/not going places because of IBS.I usually just keep my symptoms/problems to myself because I know people will think I'm just whining if I mention how sick I really am. But you know what? Sometimes I just want to slap people. One of my friends will have a stomachache for one day and ######, moan, complain, go home from work sick, etc...They'll get so much sympathy from everyone and I just want to slap them, because I deal with it EVERY DAY on some level. Sure, some days are tolerable, but it sucks knowing that I will never really have a completely healthy day.Well, I guess I ended up ranting too.


----------

